# Traumeel Injections



## ARCPC9491 (Feb 9, 2009)

Is anyone giving Traumeel injections and is there a CPT code? 

I understand they are typically non covered so we plan on making the patients sign waivers/self pay for these....anyone else following this protocol?


----------

